# Tran Sport 21 XLR8 LS



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

I went down to see Donny and my new 21 LS. It should be in the rigging shop this week or first of next. I cant wait !! Pics of what she looks like now. *Note the front compartment* ONE hatch (makes one HUGE storage hole) Console is cut down 6 inches. Grab bars will be on the side of the console not across the windshield. Windshield is cut down to 6 inches too. 

*250 SHO
*All the "trimmings" will be set in the dash ! HDS 8, Sony Marine, 2 JL MX650, Smart gauges, all switches, all dash mounted. 
*2 more JL MX770 will be on the side of console. 
*All pumps, O2 bottle, and Batteries, amp, on board charger, will mount under the console. (keeping the weight dead center) 
* All compartments and livewell will have LED lighting as well as 4 LEDs on console for courtesy lighting. 
* Minn Kota 80 lb 
* 65 Yeti in front on console, 85 Yeti behind 2 bucket seats with custom back rest to be placed in rod holders in the back deck. 
*Seats are same but mine are black and white. (he had them done just wrapped up still) So I took a snap shot of the ones next to mine.

I will post all pics when I get her in my possession !!

Freddy

<')))>**


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice ....really like that big hatch up front. I have been kicking one of these around myself for months but havent pulled the trigger yet. But yours sure looks nice. Keep the pics comming.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice looking rig. Transport Boats is top notch. I'm working with Donnie on a 240 SVT with a 250 SHO. He is great to deal with and has an extreme amount of patience. I am requesting several modifications and he has been very receptive to my ideas. We have one major hurdle to overcome and then its playing the waiting game for delivery. Good luck with the completion of your boat!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good! I have the prop you need for that boat when its ready!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice boat! I have a. 21 LS with a 225 SHO and love it!! Make sure you get some trim tabs it gets a little wild.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Prop & Tabs*

What prop is it Full Throttle?? PM me if need be ! I have one picked out and Donny said he should be able to get it !

Yes Lake and Bay ... Tabs will be on it .. I have been in one set up just like mine !!

Freddy


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You'll love that one.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Super nice boat from a really good boat builder. 

Why did you cut the windshield down though? I don't get that. With a fast boat I want as much windshield in front of me as is possible especially in the winter.

TH


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Super nice boat from a really good boat builder.
> 
> Why did you cut the windshield down though? I don't get that. With a fast boat I want as much windshield in front of me as is possible especially in the winter.
> 
> TH


I don't believe the console is shorter. I personally like the tall wind shield too. It helps keep the rain from pelting you.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet ride man! I love those SHO's they are so sweet. 


I love when someone pulls the trigger on a Tran boat, that way I get to see who all has them. The Tran bunch isn't quite as vocal as the other guys....that's not a bad thing.

Five


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

txfishon said:


> What prop is it Full Throttle?? PM me if need be ! I have one picked out and Donny said he should be able to get it !
> 
> Yes Lake and Bay ... Tabs will be on it .. I have been in one set up just like mine !!
> 
> Freddy


Turbo txp ot4 - have done 6 21ls with diff motor combinations and all have said best prop they've run. Including a 250sho running 76+ light. Some threads on here with owner feedback.

I have in stock if interested in trying.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dude, sweet.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice, I'm the proud owner of the XLR8 20 LS, Josh "full throttle boat works" put one of his Props on my Yamaha 200 HPDI , it goes fast


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks really sharp! Saw an XLR8 blow past me this weekend love the lines on that boat. Yes the guys at Trans do work hard to put you in the boat you want. I always like to have my friends tap on the side of any make boat then tap on the sides of a Tran boat and it's like tapping on concrete compared to a hollow wall. If you don't have a Trans take the test.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Turbo OT4 is pretty much the best prop out there for pad vee hulls. Tran makes a great boat no doubt. Love the lines of the LS's


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Number_Five said:


> Sweet ride man! I love those SHO's they are so sweet.
> 
> I love when someone pulls the trigger on a Tran boat, that way I get to see who all has them. The Tran bunch isn't quite as vocal as the other guys....that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Five


Ever seen what happens if you ask a question about a babycat? That's a vocal group if there ever was one. Very passionate about their Tran's.

Very nice ride. Was a hair away from ending up in one, sweet boats. Congrats.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Cut Down*



Lakeandbay said:


> I don't believe the console is shorter. I personally like the tall wind shield too. It helps keep the rain from pelting you.


The console is 6 inches shorter and the windshield is cut from 12 inches to 6 inches. Grab rail will not go across windshield. The seats in this boat will be very low to the deck all this is done for a few reasons. 

1. I am 5' 9" at best. I want to see over the windshield when sitting at the helm doing 68 mph running from spot to spot when fishing tourneys.
2. I want the sleek low profile look that the 21 LS has to stay that way. I dont want to sit up on some high seats like some Mejak's have in them. If I would have left the console and windshield on it as is I would have had to do so. 
3. When fishing tourneys on Sabine, Calcasieu, and Galveston we access marsh, back lakes and Redfish ponds by going under low bridges. 

Running 65 + Sitting up 36 inches above the side of a boat is just not my idea of fun. "The LOWER the BETTER" 

Freddy

<')))>**


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Cant wait to see the finished product. Those low sides are possibly my favorite boat after SCB's.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

txfishon said:


> The console is 6 inches shorter and the windshield is cut from 12 inches to 6 inches. Grab rail will not go across windshield. The seats in this boat will be very low to the deck all this is done for a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I am 5' 9" at best. I want to see over the windshield when sitting at the helm doing 68 mph running from spot to spot when fishing tourneys.
> 2. I want the sleek low profile look that the 21 LS has to stay that way. I dont want to sit up on some high seats like some Mejak's have in them. If I would have left the console and windshield on it as is I would have had to do so.
> ...


I run a haynie LS and trust me your right lower is better! It's not fun running 75+ sitting up in the air!


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Great looking boat - congrats! Nice to see pics of new Trans.

Just one question: Do those racing seats have storage under the cushions? Very interested if they do...


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats on a fine rig. I have the same boat as yours, but with a Suzuki on back. Given the 250 SHO has a 1.75:1 Gear Ratio, you may want to try a Turbo OTX4 27 Pitch. That big 4.2 liter brute has plenty of power to push that hull with that size pitch. I am turning a 26 OTX4 and getting 6200 Rpm's, with a 175, however my gear ratio is 2.50:1. The Turbo prop is made for that hull. Keep us posted.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

mikethetiger55 said:


> Great looking boat - congrats! Nice to see pics of new Trans.
> 
> Just one question: Do those racing seats have storage under the cushions? Very interested if they do...


No sir they do not ... I am doing some research to find a way to put some in! Self made is what its looking like... The seats are only 8 to 10 inches off the deck so it dont leave much room to work with!

Freddy


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Almost Ready*

I talked to Donny... "On Time II" should be ready this Friday... I am sick I cant go down Friday and pick her up... I will be heading down FIRST thing Saturday morning!! I will post picks Monday of the finished product!!

COME ON SATURDAY !! LOL

Freddy


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Over tha top !!*

I know lots of people talk about how good Donny and Frank Tran are, and other custom boat builders are. 
I now know first hand. They went to the end and back to make this all I hoped it would be. I am BLOWN away !! The Rigging is TOP NOTCH, the fit and finish GREAT for hand laid hull, set up of all my extras WAY OVER THE TOP. I had expectations about the final product, when I saw it all done ... 10 X my expectations !!

Thanks Donny and Frank !! I will enjoy this RIDE for many years !!

I will take more pictures and update this. LED lights in compartments are cool ! Some quick pictures I took

Freddy


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Slick!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Dang she's purtty and I bet she'll scream with that 250 SHO. Tran puts out some nice looking rigs no doubt. You're right, Donnie and Frank are great people to deal with. Looking forward to seeing some more pictures of her. Hopefully as a backdrop with some tournament winning fish. Congrats on a fine looking rig!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have this same speakers on my XLR they get LOUD! And a 225 SHO is fast on mine I couldn't imagine the 250 that's sweet!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Fin ... I hope we can win a few this year. The ride can not be an excuse ... LOL Lake and Bay your right they ROCK 4 JL's with the 400 watt JL amp sound amazing using the console as the "box" ! Im having some issues with the prop I chose, to much bow lift not enough RPM's Im gonna work with Josh to get a different one !


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm using a 21 rev4.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking forward to more pictures and performance numbers on your combination. Nice ride.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, very well done!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Very Sweet...congrats on an awesome boat!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats man! I remember picking mine up...I couldn't make it all the way down to Donny because I had to work....he had one of his guys drive it half way to Austin for me, and I swear had I not insisted on meeting him half way they would have parked it in front of my house for me.....Donny and those guys are great.

Beautiful boat man...Congrats again!

Five


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Numbers*

Supper light (1/4 fuel, no gear) Me at 200lbs fiance 130lbs. 
73 MPH @ 5300 RPM .. Then it got LOOOOOSSSEEE Real loose. 
I loaded it up with tackle, gear, full fuel me 200lbs buddy 250lbs
68.5 MPH @ 5300 RPM Could not get more RPM with the prop due to it getting loose with more trim. 
The prop OT4 has to much bow lift for this boat set up. (IMO)

Yesterday we swapped to a Bravo 1 1/2 fuel me 200lbs buddy 300lbs
71.5 MPH @ 5800 RPM MUCH smoother ride. The Bravo is a 25p I think I can turn a 26 or 27 ... I am gonna keep working on this and see what happens.

I will say this I did NOT buy a Tran Sport 21LS to go fast. I bought the boat because it is MADE TO LAST and MADE SOLID, STABLE, DRY RIDE, BUILT TO MY LIKINGS..... I like that I can GO FAST on tourney day. Running 68 to 71 keeps you in the pack or if need be, get the hell out of dodge from weather.

Thanks for the kind words about the boat. 
Donny and Frank true pros at building boats !!!

I'm HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY 
Freddy


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat. I was in the same situation as you, didnt buy for speed, but a good 45-50 mph cruise and ability to have it when I needed it.

Then, you get the bug and its not enough........

Have fun getting her dirty.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I am jealous. I settled on a smaller, slower Shoalwater Cat last summer. I really wanted this boat. My "New" boat might be for sale real soon... I REALLY want a 21 LS. Great looking rig bro!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wow... I bet that thing flies.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Really is a great looking boat!! I am leaning more and more towards Tran.


----------



## Beretta (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice ride!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*More Pics !*

These are pics in my garage!
1. Back hatches open with lights on inside (hard to tell how much light because of flash)
2. Dash layout simple clean. (IMO)
3. Under Console look. (hard to tell but Tran really puts it together neat)
4. Front deck hatch open with lights inside on (thats a LARGE academy bag)
4. LEDS on front of console (courtesy lights)

Will try and get some in the water this weekend !!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I really like the large front storage lid. My boat has tons of storage but the access to store large items like the large Academy bag isn't there.

Tran makes some nice boats and yours if definitely one of them.


----------



## Bigtroutslayer (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice ride


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you Rynolds ... Is that a Tran in your Avitar? 
One thing about Donny is that he listens to boat owners/buyers feedback! Some of the Trans I looked at a few years old had a different type hatch keeper ... The all stainless on mine are bad ARSE !! 
Front hatch being larger on mine is really nice. But after Donny and I talked on my delivery day he agreed it needed to be stretched towards the bow some and shortened in width a tad. 
3 different owners dropping off the day I picked up said .. What the hell is that back seat ?? 
:bounce: I need not tell you they had wifes with em !! 
Donny should give me a "cut" from all the Yeti Rear Seats he is gonna sale !! LOL


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Boat looks great. Thanks for sharing those pics!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

txfishon said:


> Thank you Rynolds ... Is that a Tran in your Avitar?
> One thing about Donny is that he listens to boat owners/buyers feedback! Some of the Trans I looked at a few years old had a different type hatch keeper ... The all stainless on mine are bad ARSE !!
> Front hatch being larger on mine is really nice. But after Donny and I talked on my delivery day he agreed it needed to be stretched towards the bow some and shortened in width a tad.
> 3 different owners dropping off the day I picked up said .. What the hell is that back seat ??
> ...


Not a Tran, it is a JH Performance B240. My only complaint on my boat is the storage lids and it's not that big of a deal.

I do like the removeable Yeti rear seat, I've been thinking about doing something similar on mine but it will be a rear facing seat.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

That is one nice looking boat! I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## BigS1975 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice outfit.One of these days I can step up to a real boat from my little 16 ft Fish-n-Ski Barge.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

txfishon said:


> Thank you Rynolds ... Is that a Tran in your Avitar?
> One thing about Donny is that he listens to boat owners/buyers feedback! Some of the Trans I looked at a few years old had a different type hatch keeper ... The all stainless on mine are bad ARSE !!
> Front hatch being larger on mine is really nice. But after Donny and I talked on my delivery day he agreed it needed to be stretched towards the bow some and shortened in width a tad.
> 3 different owners dropping off the day I picked up said .. What the hell is that back seat ??
> ...


First thing my wife said when I showed her picks of your boat - "I love the seats!" She only goes out once in a blue moon, but if the seats help me get a new sled I am game. Now I just have to sell my boat!!

Thanks for all the pics. Definitely a rig to be proud of.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I love the seats as well! I called Tran yesterday to get a price to replace my leaning post with the buckets on my 24 XLR8. The only thing with mine vs the way your boat is rigged is Tran put your steering wheel on the left side like it should be with buckets. Mine is almost dead middle which I think will make it awkward. BTW....your boat has some extremely clean lines....Congrats!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

You have inspired me! All is left is to trade my cousin the tan yeti for his white.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*I agree*

I hear ya Wellconnected, it maybe tough to drive it way off set. Good luck.

LakeandBay .. Thats slick looking white would be best but you got it going on now. What prop do you run ? 

Numbers update. I got the FXP 26 3 blade in from Josh at FT ... Hole shot is great. Full of Fuel all gear 70 MPH @ 5900 RPM I will take it.
It almost drives its self at 64 MPH @ 5300 RPM I think thats the "sweet spot" for this set up. I am VERY PLEASED with the Boat ! 

Freddy


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Still have the rev 4. Spoke to josh this weekend he wants to try a ot4 with a 23.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Those LS Trans are sexy boats. Congrats again TxFishon!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I like this boat more and more. Went to the tran website to read up on the hull. Mod v stepped tunned with keel pad- Obviously it does what it does very well. I would really like to know what that looks like.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*What looks like*



goodwood said:


> I like this boat more and more. Went to the tran website to read up on the hull. Mod v stepped tunned with keel pad- Obviously it does what it does very well. I would really like to know what that looks like.


What do you want to see?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

how about a pic of the hull from the transom toward the keel?


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*OK*

OK .. It may take a few days to get that one .. As it sits in my garage I dont think I can get an affective shot. .. Donny may kick me off "Pro Staff" for giving up secrets for that shot ... Will you pick us up if so Good ?

Freddy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Did some thinking and I probably didn't understand what all that meant at the time. I think I have some idea now. Besides don't want to get you in trouble with your "sponsor" since I can only get you in a paddle boat.


----------

